# Knicks vs. Mavs



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Marbury should have a big game tonight against the deficient defensive Mavericks. I'm tellin ya that if Kurt Thomas plays like he did vs. Milwaukee every game we wont lose many games. We need another good game from Dirty Kurty. Hopefully Allan Houston will light it up tonight in this run and gun game. Hopefully Van Horn will play, if not Penny should get more minutes which would be good considering how well he played vs. the Bucks. Should be exciting.

preview:

http://www.usatoday.com/sports/scores104/104012/20040112NBA--NEWYORK---0.htm


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Hopefully Allan Houston will not suck like he always does against Dallas. Michael Finley is starting at SF so maybe he'll get to exploit Marquis Daniels.


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Yeah, we get a break that Josh Howard is out because he plays some good D.


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

after one dallas 34-25. We need to step it up on D.


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Frank Williams is in backing up Marbury. I like this instead of Moochie. Moochie is good too but I think Frank is the better option here and the better player.


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Frankie makes 2 buckets= one of which a sweet drive and wild shot that falls- gotta love his creativity. Also plays stifling defense on Delk to force an airball. We got 2 great PG's folks!!:clap:


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Still down 10 points tho and Kurt gets his 3rd foul :banghead:


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

68-54 Dallas at the half. We need Kurt Thomas to get going to Join Othella's good work so far tonight down low.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

What a game this has become. That 4th quarter from the Knicks was tremendous. 

Down 101-86 heading into the 4th the Knicks outscore the Mavs 29-14 to force OT. 

Go Starbury... _OH BABY_


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

that hurt...nash is tough


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truth</b>!
> that hurt...nash is tough


Yeah it did. One thing I don't like about the Mavs is they tend to flop all over the court. You'd think they learned that from the Kings or something.


----------



## Knicks Junkie (Aug 21, 2003)

A disappointing finish, but Stephon Marbury had a hell of a game. Hopefully, our fourth quarter performance can be seen as a step in the right direction. One question: Where did all of our defense go?


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

heartbreaking loss after an amazing comeback spirited by Marbury. A little more defense would have been the difference. I really wanted this win. Oh well Marbury proved tonight that this is his team. He should be named captain next season, it was awesome to see him lead the comeback and have the Garden rocking. Its too bad we ended up losing cuz this would have been a classic comeback win.


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

Marbury is the real deal, BABY!!! We just need a low post scoring threat and we are the team to beat in the east...


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

low post scoring threat??? anyone in mind???
We really need an inside out game


----------



## Northpole (Aug 31, 2003)

If only they had played defense in the 4th quarter from the begining, maybe they could have won.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>truth</b>!
> low post scoring threat??? anyone in mind???
> We really need an inside out game


Ely, Cardinal. They both are available. I'd much rather have cardinal if we can get him.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

Why is cardinal available, I thought they loved that guy?


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>son of oakley</b>!
> Why is cardinal available, I thought they loved that guy?



A semi glut at his position. They do love him though, cliff troy cardinal, chaney Dunleavy popeye and they have 3 centers.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

you brought up Fiser in another post...Whats his game like


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

Don Chaney is an idiot. Who uses zone defense against a team where everyone on the court can hit a three? after they got down 20 the knicks started playing man again and caught up. I dont get this guy


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

that zone defense may have been the final straw.....Play it against the Nets or the Cavaliers,not the Mavs......One more move like that,hes gone


----------

